
Show HN: I made a site that searches and compares travel info of 230+ countries - svenkapudija
https://www.thebasetrip.com
======
chatmasta
Great resource, well made. Bookmarked.

This will be a good supplement to nomad list.

~~~
maxencecornet
>This will be a good supplement to nomad list.

I thought the same thing

~~~
svenkapudija
I actually made a title based on makebook.io, and @levelsio actually retweeted
the thing and started the ball rolling so yeah - awesome guy :)

------
vladogrigorov
I'm a new user and this is my very first upvote and comment here. Great idea
and very good realization. I'll use it for sure.

------
ghaff
It's a nice idea and nicely designed. However, there's some questionable info
for the US at least. I would strongly recommend tipping more than 5-10% in
restaurants and just rounding up in taxis. (And on the other hand tipping for
hotel cleaning is less universal.) I'm also not sure how to evaluate the cost
comparisons in a country as large and diverse as the US.

~~~
svenkapudija
I agree. One of the next steps is to break down the USA to States because of
the differences.

~~~
cheriot
Is there anywhere in the US where tipping like that is accepted? Everywhere
I've lived it's been 15% minimum for servers and a lot of people tip 20%.

Edit: Actually looking at the site now and it suggests 15-20%.

~~~
svenkapudija
Yeah, I fixed it in the meantime. My mistake :)

------
ghoshbishakh
Wow just loved it! May be some share links will be handy. :)

------
Globz
This is awesome and filled with awesome tips!! Very nice!

------
user7878
Impressive information for daily routine.

------
sova
As someone who loves traveling, awesome!!

------
cdnsteve
Well done, simple, informative.

------
putih
This is really cool!

------
ktamiola
Nice stuff buddy!

------
mortimor12
very nice, good job

